# HOT SUMMER DAYZ @ DUBLIN NISSAN CAR SHOW SATURDAY Aug.25



## bmpnride (Jun 22, 2012)

High Octane Tuners is proud to announce, in collaboration with Dublin Nissan dealership, HOT SUMMER [email protected] NISSAN. For more information and registration details please visit Hot Summer DayZ @ Dublin Nissan . This free event starts at 10 am and continues throughout the day. We will be having numerous activities all day including awards, raffles, photoshoots, vendors and test drives.
We have food trucks as well.

Roll in time for participants is at 8 am.

Due to limited space we can only accommodate Nissan/ Infiniti makes, however all are welcome to spectate.

As a special offer to all import and euro cars, Diablo Dents will have paintless dent repairs. The dent removal will be first come first served.

FACEBOOK LINK
http://www.facebook.com/events/473882222637683/


----------

